# Pasaje, tiquete, boleto, billete?



## smarthodas

Hola
He reservado un boleto del tren de las once de la mañana, y el viaje dura cinco horas. 

¿Es correcta?

Muchas gracias


----------



## aceituna

En España decimos* billete*.

He reservado un billete para el tren de las once de la mañana.


----------



## Conchita57

_He reservado un boleto_ ("billete" en España) _en el tren de..._


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

De acuerdo con Conchita, así lo diríamos por aquí también. Aunque adicionalmente usamos "tiquete" y "pasaje". "Billlete" sería algo difícil de entender.


----------



## Sakuraita_

En Chile:
Reservé un pasaje para el tren/bus de las ...


----------



## mirx

smarthodas said:


> Hola
> He reservado un boleto del tren de las once de la mañana, y el viaje dura cinco horas.
> 
> ¿Es correcta?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Yo sólo cambiaría el "del" por un "para". Un boleto *para *el tren...


----------



## El intérprete

Hola a todos:
No sé si usar _en_ o _a_ en la sigueinte oración.  Le estoy escribiendo a una amiga que habla el español de España y por eso utilizo la palabra _billete_.

¡Adivina qué!  Compré un billete a mi casa en/a Estados Unidos.

¿Usarían en o a?  Lo primero que se me viene a la mente es en, pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Si usas en, das a entender que compraste un "billete" en EE.UU pero ...¿A dónde? 

Si dices a EE.UU das a entender que te vas a ir a los EE.UU 

¿Qué quieres decir?


----------



## 0scar

¿El viaje es de dónde a dónde?


----------



## flljob

Compré un billete para ir a mi casa en Estados Unidos. 
Compré un billete para regresar a mi país, suena más natural.


----------



## Jhoanus

Tmando en cuenta la oración completa, yo utilizaria "en", ya que es el lugar en el que está ubicada la casa. "Comprar un billete a mi casa a estados Unidos" no me parece correcto.

Sin dudas yo diria: Compré un pasaje (billete) para ir a mi casa en los Estados Unidos


----------



## El intérprete

Compré el billete en Chile.  Voy a volar desde Chile a Estados Unidos.  Mi casa está ubicada en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Jhoanus

Compré un billete a mi casa en Estados Unidos


----------



## Aserolf

flljob said:


> *Compré un billete para ir a mi casa en Estados Unidos*.
> *☼*Compré un billete para regresar a mi país, suena más natural.


 De acuerdo con las dos cosas.
Sds;o)


----------



## El intérprete

Entonces las frases siguientes son claras para todo hispanohablante:
Compré un billete/pasaje para ir a mi casa en Estados Unidos.
Compré un billete/pasaje para regresar a mi país. (Ella sabe qué país es mío.)

Sólo estoy escribiendo billete porque creo que ella está más familiarizada con esa palabra.

¿Los españoles son los únicos que digan billete?  En Chile se usa más pasaje.


----------



## Aserolf

Y en México se usa mas *boleto* (de avión, de tren, de autobús, etc. ;o)


----------



## ManPaisa

Compré un billete/pasaje para regresar a casa 
Compré un billete/pasaje para regresar a Estados Unidos
Compré un billete/pasaje para regresar a casa en Estados Unidos


----------



## romarsan

ManPaisa said:


> Compré un billete/pasaje para regresar a casa
> Compré un billete/pasaje para regresar a Estados Unidos
> Compré un billete/pasaje para regresar a casa en Estados Unidos



Por aquí también se dice así.


----------



## Ynez

Como dices que es española, otra opción:

He comprado un billete para volver a casa (, a Estados Unidos).


----------



## 0scar

_Compré un pasaje a mi casa *de *Estados Unidos._

Con *de* hay menos confusión pero igual no suena bien.

Normalmente se diría
_Compré un pasaje para viajar a mi casa *en *Estados Unidos_.


----------



## la_machy

¡Amiga, me voy a mi país, ya compré el billete!


Saludos


----------



## 0scar

¿Cuál es tu país?
¿Vas a tu casa u a otro lado?


----------



## la_machy

El intérprete said:


> Compré el billete en Chile. Voy a volar desde Chile a Estados Unidos. *Mi casa está ubicada en Estados Unidos*.


 


Saludos


----------



## bettyblue

Hola a todos,
Tengo que traducir la palabra inglesa "ticket" al español, y tengo todas las posibilidades arriba mencionadas. En este caso es para algo relacionado con viajar, "ticket" como pasaje/billete para ir de vacaciones. Me gustaría saber qué les parece más familiar a alguien cuyo dialecto es peninsular, y también de alguien proveniente de latinoamérica. A mí personalmente me gusta "pasaje" dado mi regionalismo, y es lo que me suena mejor, pero me serviría mucho tener sus respuestas.

Muchas gracias desde ya!


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia la palabra tradicional solía ser _*pasaje*_, pero se ha ido imponiendo cada vez más el horrible anglicismo *tiquete*.


----------



## bettyblue

Gracias ManPaisa, en la RAE veo que está tique, que no me convence, además en este caso se trata de billetes/boletos para un paquete de vacaciones, y ahora que pienso quizás pasaje sea más restrictiva para el pasaje de avión y nada más.


----------



## Alysa

Hola

En España el término más usual es "billete" (de avión, de tren, de autocar, etc.)

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

bettyblue said:


> .. y ahora que pienso quizás pasaje sea más restrictiva para el pasaje de avión y nada más.



Así es. Si es para algo más completo, aquí se llamaría _*paquete de vacaciones,*_ o algo así.  No sí si hay un término más preciso.


----------



## bettyblue

Gracias a todos, por lo que veo probablemente me quede con "billete", alguien usa tique?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tique no. Por acá son boletos de avión (o autobús o tren).


----------



## Calambur

bettyblue said:


> ...se trata de billetes/boletos para un paquete de vacaciones, y ahora que pienso quizás pasaje sea más restrictiva para el pasaje de avión y nada más.


¿No podría ser *váucher*? No sé si está aceptada, pero el váucher suele contener todo: pasajes de avión, traslados, alojamiento, comida, excursiones...


----------



## Fara

En Argentina, solemos usar "pasajes" no sólo para pasajes de avión, sino también de trenes y micros (buses).

Decimos ticket para las facturas de compras pequenas o por ejemplo, del estacionamiento. 
Boleto: de tren, colectivo, pero urbano, el que usamos para ir a trabajar todos los días. 

Y billete, creo que no lo usamos (más como billete de lotería o para referirnos al dinero).


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> ¿No podría ser *váucher*? No sé si está aceptada, pero el váucher suele contener todo: pasajes de avión, traslados, alojamiento, comida, excursiones...



Pues sí, es eso, aunque el DRAE no lo recoja.


----------



## mmaglb

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
Hola, soy de Argentina y tengo un amigo colombiano que el otro día se refirió a un pasaje aéreo (así le decimos en argentina) como "TIQUETE" y la verdad que nos quedamos todos asombrados por la expresión. Es este término linguisticamente correcto o sólo denota la "americanización" en la que cayó nuestro querido hermano sudamericano?


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *mmaglb*:
¡Bienvenido al foro!
El diccionario de la Real Academia registra *tiquete* y remite a tique. De manera que, si querés guiarte por lo que dice la "voz oficial", es correcto.
El uso de la palabra _tique_ o _ticket_ está muy extendido. Me llama la atención que te haya llamado la atención.
Espera otras opiniones.


----------



## agulau

Yo soy de Perú y tampoco usamos esa expresión, me parece un poco absurdo el uso de esa palabra, además es extraño que se escriba tiQUete y no tiCKete, pues sería un anglosajismo. Yo también estoy sorprendida con el uso de esta palabra
Un saludo hermanos sudamericanos, mantengamonos unidos para construir una latinoamerica mejor


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México decimos boleto de avión, y también me sorprendio el uso de ticket, y eso que nosotros tenemos de anglisismos, ¡Hasta pa'regalar!


----------



## mmaglb

Agradezco mucho todas las respuestas, sobre todo la de Agulau (eso hermana, sudamerica unido!). Remitiendonos al tema en cuestión, podríamos concluir entonces en que "tique" o "tiket" son aceptados por la rae y que "TIQUETE" es meramente un _colombianismo._

Gracias


----------



## agulau

Me gustaría ver si alguna persona de Colombia nos pudiera decir si este término es usado por la mayoría de los habitantes o solamente por un pequeño grupo de algún sector del país


----------



## Calambur

mmaglb said:


> Remitiendonos al tema en cuestión, podríamos concluir entonces en que "tique" o "tiket" son aceptados por la rae y que "TIQUETE" es meramente un _colombianismo._


No exactamente. Si mirás el enlace que he puesto antes, dice:


> *tiquete**.*
> *1. *m._ Am. Cen._ y_ Col._ *tique**.*
> 
> *tique**.*
> (Del ingl. _ticket_).
> *1. *m. Vale, bono, cédula, recibo.
> *2. *m. Billete, boleto.


 
Am. Cen. = América Central
Col. = Colombia



> *Aviso*
> La palabra* tiket *no está en el Diccionario.


----------



## burrita34

mmaglb said:


> Agradezco mucho todas las respuestas, sobre todo la de Agulau (eso hermana, sudamerica unido!). Remitiendonos al tema en cuestión, podríamos concluir entonces en que "tique" o "tiket" son aceptados por la rae y que "TIQUETE" es meramente un _colombianismo._
> 
> Gracias


 
Buen dia, pertenezco al norte de Bogota y la mayoria nos referimos a aquellos pasajes de avion como Tickets, aunque parezca absurdo, los tiquetes son utilizados en jergas de gente mayor y del siglo pasado.

La adolescencia colombiana esta en decadencia con respecto al vocabulario, asi que la americanizacion esta siendo notada.


----------

